# Best Place To Get Rid Of These



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

both need new batteries


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i know that these watches arnt up to much but if some ones willing to pay postage or wants to px i dont mind. just want to clear some space in the old watch box


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Have you tried Ebay?


----------



## Chally2 (Jul 11, 2008)

That would be the first place to consider, not that I'm saying the last place would be here, of course. 

EBay would garner the most potential buyers, in my opinion.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

They would make great beaters for someone. for the cost of the postage I reckon theyre fine mate. stick em in the sales corner


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i cant put them in the sales section not enough posts to my name yet


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

You only need 50 posts to put them in the sales corner. So if you make a valid contribution to the forum for a week, you'll have that amount of posts.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

or i could just go along the intros forum saying hi in every thread


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

That is true, but you are more likely to get a better reception here, if can add something to the community. Otherwise you are likely to be flamed to start with.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I know I run/moderated loads of forums in my time post count whores are anoying


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you considered using them to practice your watch restoration skills on ?

There are a couple of threads on the forum showing how to polish watch crystals and cases. As you're not overly enamoured with those 2, it wouldn't matter too much if you made a pigs ear of it. Once you've mastered the techniques you can then clean up the watches you intend to keep.

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?s...rylic+polishing

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=32896


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

i really cant be bothered tbh mate

beaters any one?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> post count whores


----------

